# Victoria arduino mythos one - shot counter?



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Does the victoria arduino mythos one grinder have a run time or shot counter menu that I can access? Keep searching for it online but came up with nothing/unhelpful links.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Are you talking about the older one or the new one?

I would be amazed if they don't all have one but on the mythos one pro (old one) that I have you can see the shot count by holding the right most 2 buttons down until they beep. Press the right most button a few times until it shows "doses count" and then press any of the flashing buttons to show how many times that preset has been run. Obviously that doesn't give you any more information than "this preset has been used 1000 times" because that preset could be a full 20g dose or used as a 0.3g blip which is used a few times per shot. 

When you are in that mode you can press any of the 4 flashing buttons and it will show you the count for that button. Press another to see that buttons dose. Just switch the grinder off to get out of the menu. 

Hope that helps though.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

It is the three button Mythos 1, looks like the picture below. Holding the right two buttons makes it beep but nothing more?


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Just looked through the manual and there is no mention of shot count. 

To get into the menu you hold the left and right buttons down until it beeps and then use the right hand button to move through the menu. Sounds like there is nothing to do with shot count though. 



https://vamachinery.com/downloads/mythos-manual.pdf


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

On some of the VA models it is impossible to access the shot count on the grinder, which is not helpful when it comes to selling them


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

There is a shot counter on the 3 button models. Go to 'continuous' and then hold the * and < together and you'll enter the shot count. You'll see a figure for each of the doses and an overall.


----------

